# Water Testing



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Ill admit right off the bat that ive been a bit of a douche about testing my water on my two tanks lately... and it finally got to me after over a month that I really needed to do it just to check on things. So I checked both tanks and they are both steady at 0 amm 0 nitrite and 40-50 nitrates ppm. This only makes me want to check less, I was hoping that it would stimulate the desire to do them more often since im such a slacker. 
Anyway nothing important, was just bored and wanted to feel important so I typed up a post. My Macs are doing awesome, and growing and getting a little more outgoing everyday that I go home to feed them. stripped the tank almost bare now except for some plants.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol I test my water when I think there is a problem.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I test my water once a month just to see if anything has changed. If something does get whacky then its once a week or right before every water change til things level out. Params in my pygo tank fluctuate once in a while but my manny tank hasnt changed in a year.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Hate to admit I'm rather anal with water changes and have not owned a test kit in over 15 years. No problems, knock on wood. Can't help but wonder if I'm due for a rude awakening.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

the way you keep your tanks I doubt you would be.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> the way you keep your tanks I doubt you would be.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You could still lower the nitrates a bit.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

funny thing is i run out of nitrate and ammo so fast i really have to overfeed and dose nitrates to keep my tank running healthy


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I Can Mate said:


> funny thing is i run out of nitrate and ammo so fast i really have to overfeed and dose nitrates to keep my tank running healthy


that's probably because of all those plants you have.
maybe a shoal of pygos would keep everything in balance.


----------

